
Google’s Project Zero team discovered critical CPU flaw last year - the31k
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/03/googles-project-zero-team-discovered-critical-cpu-flaw-last-year
======
Jedd
> They also indicated their Project Zero team discovered this vulnerability
> last year (although they weren’t specific with the timing).

Last year was four days ago. Headline is one of those delightful
sensationalist opportunities you only get for a few weeks each year.

------
swampthinker
Semi-sensational headline makes it seem like they've known this for well over
a year. It's been known for approx. 6 months.

~~~
kayhi
Feels like companies is starting it's not a problem or known for a period of
time, how are you coming up with approx. 6 months?

~~~
Oletros
From [0]:

>Variants of this issue are known to affect many modern processors, including
certain processors by Intel, AMD and ARM. For a few Intel and AMD CPU models,
we have exploits that work against real software. We reported this issue to
Intel, AMD and ARM on 2017-06-01 [1].

[0] [https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com.es/2018/01/reading-
pr...](https://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com.es/2018/01/reading-privileged-
memory-with-side.html)

